# HPE S/S2 cam with this setup?



## MrBaz (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been lurking around several gto/ls1/ls2 sites for a while and finally decided to register.

Here is what is planned on a 06 GTO M6
L92 heads (CNC ported) - debating on whether or not to deck these 30 off or so
L76 intake
Vararam intake
Kooks LT (w/cats) - with the other listed mods, should I get the larger primaries?
Magnaflow catback
MSD 8.5mm plug wires (not that it makes any HP difference, just saying)
SLP UDP

I'm debating on what cam to get. This car will be my Sunday cruiser/track and fun car. A little daily driving mixed in there.

I'm not really sure what the differences are with the S and S2 cam. Either way, I would get a cam 'package' that would include patriot springs and TF pushrods.

Also, the 32lb stock injectors should be fine with this setup right?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Your best bet is to speak with someone at HPE. They will explain to you the differences in the cams and decide which one is better for you based on what you already have and what you may want in the future.


----------

